# Eleaf GS air Atomiser



## shloopie (26/11/14)

Well here's another hit to the Vape budget.

http://www.eleafworld.com/product/detail.php/gs-air-atomizer.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/14)

Lol 

Gotta love their chirp under Features:

*"...it can easily produce large vaporing and will lead you to a fantastic vaping world."*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (26/11/14)

I want one
But 20w no burn on stock coil sounds optimistic to me.


----------



## Silver (26/11/14)

The commercial coils are indeed closing the gap to the rebuildables.
By the sounds of that Atlantis tank, the gap is now getting quite small.

Soon we will have cheap cig-alike devices with the vape quality of a dripper, great cloud blowing potential and hopefully, the battery life of a MVP. 

Although the battery life issue I think will take longer...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I want one
> But 20w no burn on stock coil sounds optimistic to me.



You seem to forget that Joyetech distributes the eGrip and iStick as well, both 20W devices. The eGrip uses a similar looking coil that does very well at 20W based on all of the reviews, and this tank looks like it was made for the iStick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (26/11/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> You seem to forget that Joyetech distributes the eGrip and iStick as well, both 20W devices. The eGrip uses a similar looking coil that does very well at 20W based on all of the reviews, and this tank looks like it was made for the iStick.
> View attachment 16116



Oh yes, very true.

I'm more interested now. Not that I vape at 20, but that would mean there's very, very little chance of burning at 15


----------



## free3dom (26/11/14)

Silver said:


> Lol
> 
> Gotta love their chirp under Features:
> 
> *"...it can easily produce large vaporing and will lead you to a fantastic vaping world."*



Ahhh Eleaf and their fantastic use of the Engrish wangwich 

Here are some more choice phrases, as only Eleaf can be make them:

*"...no burning taste will be felt despite of large vapor...."
"...GS Air will make a perfect vapor life within reach."
"The combination of both will give full play your vapor life."*



I mean no disresepect to these guys...I absolutely love their products!
It's just a bonus for me that it's so much fun to read their product pages too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spamby (3/12/14)

Where can you buy one? 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------

